

Justice Scalia on the right to privacy and NSA powers - rayiner
http://legaltimes.typepad.com/blt/2013/09/scalia-chides-activist-colleagues-on-eve-of-constitution-day.html

======
bediger4000
It's sort of an open secret that Justice Scalia is nuts. Nobody comes right
out and says it, but articles like this surely suggest it.

